
Ask HN: How do you go about storing/organizing your notes? Platform agnostic - SpaceInvader
I&#x27;m looking for solution to keep all my notes in the same place. Currently I do have several text files, google sites, evernote, wiki, even my blog with several how-to&#x27;s.<p>I&#x27;d like to have everything in one place, accessible offline for reading and searching, preferably with markdown support.
======
dorfsmay
Do you use a multiplatform shared storage service (dropbox, pcloud, etc...)?

Do you spend a lot of time in a specific editor?

If so, consolidate those text files into one folder, and use your editor. The
only issue will then be editing them from your phone - I don't, I just send
myself emails, and add those notes to my files once on a computer.

I might revisit wikis, specifically for notes I need to share with others, but
even then, it will be one that supports a simple format like asciidoc ro
markdown, so I can keep using an editor. I have tried several systems, and
none beats the convenience of the editor you're familiar with.

------
gorkemcetin
You may want to check Balsa, but it is self hosted and may not be quite there
with your requirements if you don't want to host yourself
([https://github.com/balsa-team/balsa](https://github.com/balsa-team/balsa))

~~~
SpaceInvader
Self hosted is fine, thank you, will check that.

------
jimmyvalmer
I'm afraid you're going to have to learn emacs (org).

